# mes fenêtres sont toutes roses pâles...



## leslie42 (16 Décembre 2008)

bonjour à tous, 

beaucoup d'éléments d'affichage sur mon mac sont devenus rose clair à la place du gris clair d'origine :
palettes d'outils dans les logiciels adobe, fenetre d'Entourage, certains cadres de site internet...

je sais qu'il existe une fonction pour paramétrer les couleurs d'affichage des fenetres sur PC mais je ne trouve pas cette fonction sur mac... 
je ne pense pas que cela vienne de l'écran puisqu'il reste des zones bien blanches quand même...

merci d'avance pour vos réponse !

leslie


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2008)

Si ça ne vient pas de l'écran, alors c'est la carte graphique qui fait des siennes.
T'as essayé de voir si elle était bien enfichée dans son slot (Agp, PcX, etc) ?
Le calibrage se fait dans "menu pomme-->prefs système-->moniteurs-->couleur-->étalonner"


----------



## leslie42 (17 Décembre 2008)

si c'était un prb de carte graphique, ça me ferait un voile rose sur tout l'écran ???
là j'ai des zones très blanches 
voilà une capture d'écran si je n'ai pas été assez claire... 
http://leslie.decourt.free.fr/rose/capture.jpg

j'ai étalonné les couleurs mais rien n'a changé...

est-ce que ça pourrait être un virus ?
ou un prg installé qui aurait changé les paramètres d'affichage ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2008)

leslie42 a dit:


> si c'était un prb de carte graphique, ça me ferait un voile rose sur tout l'écran ???
> là j'ai des zones très blanches
> voilà une capture d'écran si je n'ai pas été assez claire...
> http://leslie.decourt.free.fr/rose/capture.jpg
> ...



Bah on voit rien en fait, donc c'est bien ta carte graphique ou ton écran.


----------



## leslie42 (17 Décembre 2008)

bon ben au moins j'ai trouvé d'où venait le prb...
merci beaucoup !


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2008)

Idem.... aucune teinte rose sur ta copie d'écran quand je la visualise chez moi.

POur t'assurer de la défaillance de la carte graphique, lance l'utilitaire Apple Hardware Test (sur l'un des DVD ou CD fournis avec le Mac).


----------



## leslie42 (17 Décembre 2008)

j'ai branché un autre écran... et je ne vois plus la vie en rose !!!
ce n'est donc pas la carte graphique
merci à tous pour vos conseils !


----------



## pierre22 (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Regarde dans l'aide : calibration écran

*Régler Gamma sur 2.2 et ° kelvin à 6500° tout sur le sujet : http://www.arnaudfrichphoto.com/gest...la-couleur.htm
*
Étalonnage de votre écran

Vous pouvez facilement régler votre écran pour afficher les couleurs exactes à l'aide de l'Assistant d'étalonnage. Les couleurs de l'écran peuvent être altérées par de nombreux facteurs tels que la lumière ambiante ou la position, l'angle et l'âge du moniteur. Il est recommandé d'étalonner régulièrement le moniteur pour garantir l'exactitude des couleurs.
	1 	Ouvrez Préférences Système et cliquez sur Moniteurs.
	2 	Cliquez sur Couleur.
	3 	Cliquez sur Étalonner. L'Assistant d'étalonnage vous guide le long de l'étalonnage de votre moniteur.

Pour effectuer un étalonnage plus précis, cochez l'option Mode Expert.

L'Assistant d'étalonnage crée un profil de couleur étalonné de votre moniteur.

Certains écrans comportent des fonctions supplémentaires de fidélité et d'étalonnage des couleurs. Pour plus d'informations, consultez la documentation fournie avec l'écran.
Ouvrir Outil d'étalonnage

Cordialement


----------

